# Need Help, asap.. frog in constant seizure..



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

My very first froglet is about 4 months old now. About a month ago he started having, what looked like, seizures. But then he would be perfectly fine. Well, today I thought it was dead, all stretched out on his side, and not moving. Well i moved him around and saw he was still breathing, and twitching. and trying his best to move his legs. Well got home from work, checked on him same thing... So, he obviously wont recover... 

Any idea what might be wrong with him? something I did? and im assuming, whats the best way to put him down?


----------



## bmvazquez (Apr 30, 2009)

were his flies dusted with vitamins regularly?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you dust with calcium? What is the humidity and temperature in his viv?

I hope he's doing better today.

Deb


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

the humidty is high, i dust, but not as often as i probably shoud. (I defiantly will from now on.) hes no better today. I have had a dead frog ebfore, they are al tretched out, and dried up, well hes that way right now, just not dried up and dead...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there was a thread that was going aroudn a few weeks back about someone who had an Auratus that woudl have a seizure and stretch his body out as if he was dead and would spring up like nothing ever happened. do a search for that and you might have some help there.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Julio said:


> there was a thread that was going aroudn a few weeks back about someone who had an Auratus that woudl have a seizure and stretch his body out as if he was dead and would spring up like nothing ever happened. do a search for that and you might have some help there.


Not sure if this was the thread, but it's talking about the very same thing and that person has posted a new thread as well on the seizures being gone....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/38899-seizures.html#post346281
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...treatment/39546-seizures-gone.html#post359164


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/39546-seizures-gone.html


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

well that helped, but it was too late for my first froglet.  (well second, the first has SLS)

Well, it was a learning experiance, I have a few tads getting ready to come out of the water, and new eggs. Hopefully they will be healthy.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you lost him, good luck with the new tads.

Deb


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

fleshatomb said:


> well that helped, but it was too late for my first froglet.  (well second, the first has SLS)
> 
> Well, it was a learning experiance, I have a few tads getting ready to come out of the water, and new eggs. Hopefully they will be healthy.


I am sorry to hear about your loss  To help prevent SLS make sure you have enough Vitamin A in their diets. I am not an expert in this field but that is what the consensus keeps saying.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats he first I heard about Vitamin A, im assuming that would be given to them when they are tads, and what exactly would you feed them that has vitamin A? I have been feeding fish flakes, tadpole bites, and magnolia leafs.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

From what I understand it is a deficiency in the adult breeders diet and not the tadpole. It can be obtained through proper vitamin supplementation and frequency of giving the vitamins. I am sure there is more to it than just that though. It be a good idea to look up SLS on DB and see what others have to say but this is a good start. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/26362-where-do-i-get-retinol.html Very good thread.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for that info, ill have to make some changes. Thanks guys.


----------

